# mazda bongo camper van. first trip out wild camping in scotland.



## norshiral (Jun 9, 2014)

norshiral

Hi. I am new to motorhomes and wild camping. It's something i have wanted to do for a long time. I need advice on where to go for my first trip. I live in Stockton on tees and can travel as far as East Lothian - Dunbar for a short trip. Are there any good places to wild camp in my Mazda Bongo? Would be really grateful for any advice too as it's first solo camp. Got the guard dog though .


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun.

If you become a full member you can download all the POIs (Points Of Interest showing places to stop) onto your navigator.

:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome 

I'd strongly advise that you download the POIs - you can load these onto a satnav and/or load them into Google Earth. Using Google Earth you can easily click on a link to Google Streetview to take a peek at the location ...

Have fun!


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 9, 2014)

Over on the West Coast but South of Dunbar, Dumfries & Galloway is very nice.
:ditto:
POI's are well worth having


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi and welcome, Northumberland us fantastic in the van with many spots around Bamburgh, Alnwick, Alnmouth and obviously Lindisfarne.


----------



## james1508 (Jun 10, 2014)

When we had our Bongo, one of the most useful thing we purchased was a cheap porter loo, great for wild camping and saves you rushing to find a toilet if your wilding in a busy place


----------



## norshiral (Jun 11, 2014)

james1508 said:


> When we had our Bongo, one of the most useful thing we purchased was a cheap porter loo, great for wild camping and saves you rushing to find a toilet if your wilding in a busy place



HI, Yes a loo is top of the list lol  Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I am now a full member and will take advantage of the poi's.  I must admit to being a bit nervous of camping on my own but I am determined to do it. Hubby isn't a camper so will take the dog lol.   :dog:


----------



## norshiral (Jun 17, 2014)

*Poi*

Hi can someone tell me where i can find the POI to download. I am a paid up member but cant see where the link is. Thanks


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 17, 2014)

scroll to the top of the page and you will see a tab that says poi download , enjoy


----------



## Topher (Jun 17, 2014)

Click on the POI Download tab at the top of the page.


----------



## wessy55 (Jun 28, 2014)

*POI down load*

also having problems, only have steam driven mobile dumb phone, can we down load to sat nav?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi and wellcome fellow Stocktonian. 

I live on Durham road, Swift Sundance on front of house unless im away wilding.
As previous posters have mentioned use the poi's, they are excellent. I have wildcamped approx 10 nights since May, all poi's from the forum.
Your situation sounds similiar to mine, i usually wildcamp with my dog.

Happy wilding.

:have fun::camper::have fun:


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 29, 2014)

wessy55 said:


> also having problems, only have steam driven mobile dumb phone, can we down load to sat nav?



Yes - TomTom or Garmin are the best choice ... and files are provided for both.


----------



## jim dalton (Jun 29, 2014)

We had a sexy black Bongo and as well as a bipot loo we also bought a Paka shack  as an awning, probably the fastest awning you could ever erect and put away

A great piece of equipment to augment the limited space on a Bongo.  We loved the little thing it was a 2,5 V6 petrol automatic and flew like the wind but unfortunately drank like a sailor.

Tho we did place the loo in the "black" Paka Shack  with the light on at night it became see through.  A little embarrassing once we discovered  

I would recommend going to Oban and doing a few of the ferry trips  to the islands with it.  


Jim


----------

